# Sticky  Required licenses for each type of game animal or aquatic species



## Petronius

If you need to look up some of the game laws, this would be a good place to start.


https://www.animallaw.info/statute/...ural-resources-and-environmental-protection-0

*Summary:* These sections describe the required licenses for each type of game animal or aquatic species.

324.43532 . All-species fishing licenses

324.43532a. Additional charges; disposition of money

324.43532b. Michigan wildlife management public education subaccount; creation and duties of Michigan wildlife council

324.43533 . 24–hour or 72–hour fishing licenses

324.43534 . Free fishing day or days; designation

324.43535 . Senior hunting licenses; fee discount

324.43536 . Senior all-species fishing licenses

324.43536a . Active member of military; licensure

324.43537 . Legally blind and disabled veteran; fees; eligibility; processing licenses

324.43538 . Fishing by persons licensed in adjacent state

324.43539 . Reports by licensed hunters, trappers, and anglers; information requested by department

324.43540 . Application for license by mail, on-line computer service, or telephone; fees

324.43540a . Sportsmen against hunger program; implementation

324.43540c . Donations to sportsmen against hunger program by licensees; collection; application; sportsmen against hunger fund

324.43540d . Repealed by P.A.2010, No. 366, Eff. Dec. 22, 2011

324.43540e. Wolf management advisory council; members; annual meeting; quorum; open meetings; freedom of information; compensation; annual report - *324.43540e. Rejected by Prop. 14-1, Eff. May 22, 2013*

324.43541 . Issuance of licenses by authorized agents; retention of fees

324.43542 . Period of validity of license or permit; fees for multiyear license or permit

324.43543 . Instruction in safe handling of firearms; instructors; certificates

324.43544 . Duplicate license, sportcard, or kill tag; certification of loss; fees

324.43545 . Repealed by P.A.2016, No. 461, § 1, Eff. March 29, 2017

324.43546 . Determination of difference in amount collected were senior citizens required to purchase full-price resident hunting and fishing licenses; appropriation

324.43547 . Preparation and issuance of sportcards and licenses; authorization; content; purchase or rental of equipment

324.43548 . Duties of authorized agent

324.43549 . Violation of § 324.43548; penalties and sanctions

324.43550 . Format of license

324.43551 . Restriction on issuance of certain licenses

324.43552 . Quota on number of licenses issued

324.43553 . Disposition of money received from sale of passbooks and licenses; purposes; grants; youth hunting and fishing education and outreach fund; annual report; fisheries division strategic and tactical plan

324.43554 . Deer habitat management; use of license fees

324.43555 . Wildlife resource protection fund

324.43556 . Hunter access leases

324.43557 . Sale of license application lists, information, and publications

324.43558 . Prohibited conduct; penalties

324.43559 . Violations; revocation or suspension of license

324.43560 . Penalties

324.43561 . Promulgation of rules



UPDATE:
The links I had provided are no longer in service.
Please review the current Wildlife Conservation Order.









Wildlife Conservation Order


Wildlife Conservation Order contains complete listings of regulations and legal descriptions, including the boundaries of management units for each species applicable during their regular hunting seasons.




www.michigan.gov


----------



## Big Frank 25

Wildlife Conservation Order (Updated 12/19/2018)
https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79136_79772_80261-120756--,00.html


----------



## Petronius

Petronius said:


> If you need to look up some of the game laws, this would be a good place to start.
> 
> 
> https://www.animallaw.info/statute/...ural-resources-and-environmental-protection-0
> 
> *Summary:* These sections describe the required licenses for each type of game animal or aquatic species.
> 
> 324.43532 . All-species fishing licenses
> 
> 324.43532a. Additional charges; disposition of money
> 
> 324.43532b. Michigan wildlife management public education subaccount; creation and duties of Michigan wildlife council
> 
> 324.43533 . 24–hour or 72–hour fishing licenses
> 
> 324.43534 . Free fishing day or days; designation
> 
> 324.43535 . Senior hunting licenses; fee discount
> 
> 324.43536 . Senior all-species fishing licenses
> 
> 324.43536a . Active member of military; licensure
> 
> 324.43537 . Legally blind and disabled veteran; fees; eligibility; processing licenses
> 
> 324.43538 . Fishing by persons licensed in adjacent state
> 
> 324.43539 . Reports by licensed hunters, trappers, and anglers; information requested by department
> 
> 324.43540 . Application for license by mail, on-line computer service, or telephone; fees
> 
> 324.43540a . Sportsmen against hunger program; implementation
> 
> 324.43540c . Donations to sportsmen against hunger program by licensees; collection; application; sportsmen against hunger fund
> 
> 324.43540d . Repealed by P.A.2010, No. 366, Eff. Dec. 22, 2011
> 
> 324.43540e. Wolf management advisory council; members; annual meeting; quorum; open meetings; freedom of information; compensation; annual report - *324.43540e. Rejected by Prop. 14-1, Eff. May 22, 2013*
> 
> 324.43541 . Issuance of licenses by authorized agents; retention of fees
> 
> 324.43542 . Period of validity of license or permit; fees for multiyear license or permit
> 
> 324.43543 . Instruction in safe handling of firearms; instructors; certificates
> 
> 324.43544 . Duplicate license, sportcard, or kill tag; certification of loss; fees
> 
> 324.43545 . Repealed by P.A.2016, No. 461, § 1, Eff. March 29, 2017
> 
> 324.43546 . Determination of difference in amount collected were senior citizens required to purchase full-price resident hunting and fishing licenses; appropriation
> 
> 324.43547 . Preparation and issuance of sportcards and licenses; authorization; content; purchase or rental of equipment
> 
> 324.43548 . Duties of authorized agent
> 
> 324.43549 . Violation of § 324.43548; penalties and sanctions
> 
> 324.43550 . Format of license
> 
> 324.43551 . Restriction on issuance of certain licenses
> 
> 324.43552 . Quota on number of licenses issued
> 
> 324.43553 . Disposition of money received from sale of passbooks and licenses; purposes; grants; youth hunting and fishing education and outreach fund; annual report; fisheries division strategic and tactical plan
> 
> 324.43554 . Deer habitat management; use of license fees
> 
> 324.43555 . Wildlife resource protection fund
> 
> 324.43556 . Hunter access leases
> 
> 324.43557 . Sale of license application lists, information, and publications
> 
> 324.43558 . Prohibited conduct; penalties
> 
> 324.43559 . Violations; revocation or suspension of license
> 
> 324.43560 . Penalties
> 
> 324.43561 . Promulgation of rules
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> The links I had provided are no longer in service.
> Please review the current Wildlife Conservation Order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildlife Conservation Order
> 
> 
> Wildlife Conservation Order contains complete listings of regulations and legal descriptions, including the boundaries of management units for each species applicable during their regular hunting seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.michigan.gov


UPDATE:
The links I had provided are no longer in service.
Please review the current Wildlife Conservation Order.


*Wildlife Conservation Order*
Wildlife Conservation Order contains complete listings of regulations and legal descriptions, including the boundaries of management units for each species applicable during their regular hunting seasons.







www.michigan.gov


----------

